# No symptoms and really worried :-(



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi I'm sorry this may be a negative post but I'm not feeling very confident :-( today I'm 4dp a 3dt and I've had nothing so far which makes me worry, I have a 2yr old daughter from previous ivf and this time has been so different and also this time I haven't been able to chill like last time as I've had my daughter to run around after and pick up ect which I really don't think has helped :-( 
This journey is very emotionally draining and I just hope and prey I'm wrong

Is it normal to not feel anything at this stage? 

Thanks again and hope ur all well and get ur miracles


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Try not to worry.  Taking it easy wouldn't change the outcome anyway.  When I had my second fresh cycle, I had a 3 yr old to look after.  In the 2ww I also went to Centre Parcs and lifted suitcases, swum and rode a bike and it worked and I had a son.

I also had no symptoms at all and my first scan showed twins!  I nearly fell of the chair.

Stay positive and good luck.

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's normal not to feel anything even up to 14 weeks pregnant! Those that do report symptoms in the 2ww are often getting symptoms from the progesterone or other drugs and not from the pregnancy itself. Even if you get symptoms, they can come and go, or be vague, like tiredness, or hunger, which are hard to pin down to a cause. 

if your DD is distracting you, maybe you are then feeling guilty that you aren't just focussing on the embryo, and then expecting it to have vanished/fail because of your lack of attention. I felt guilty (still do sometimes) even if i 'forget' i'm pregnant for an hour while watching tv! I'm 22 weeks and STILL panicking that some of the time, i don't 'feel' pregnant. your embie is Very Tiny. 

good luck embie hang in there and grow strong!


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Stephy   as you know I've just got my bfp after feeling absolutely nothing. I was in tears because I was so sure it hadn't worked. My 2ww was awful seeing as my son was unbearably full on with tantrums and wanted to be carried everywhere (he's had an awful cold) so like u I thought that stress had added to the fact it hadn't worked, but I poas this morning and it has!! 

Don't give up hope, every pregnancy is different xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u guys, this is my 3rd fresh go and this whole treatment cycle has been so different to how my body has been b4 (saying that I have now had a baby) weather that's makes a difference or not I don't know,  
I'm dying for this to work I no ruby would love a brother or sister. The other morning we was laying in bed and I said to my daughter that I may have a baby in there and she said awwww and rubbed my belly and give it a kiss  it actually made me melt and I don't want to let her down now.

I'm. Very bloated out and have been since ec it looks like I'm 20+ wks pregnant but I have no pain or anything so very weird.


----------



## Laura79 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi lil Stephy, 
Just wondering if you still have no symptoms as I am now 8dp3dt and nothing. With my BFP I knew, I just felt it but this time I'm so negative. It's been the most stressful 8 days ever and I feel I've ruined my chances. Feels like just going through the motions, like you I want this so badly, 
Sorry for negative post xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Hun I feel exactly the same :-( this road is hard enough wiv out this torture at the end of it which seems to take forever, but yep I still have no symptoms wot so ever n it really worries me :-( last time I had twinges sore boobs ect but nope nothing this time. 
I feel to scared to test cz I don't wanna know if it's bad news 

I'm praying that we get our miracles Hun x
When is ur test day? Will u test early do u think x


----------



## Laura79 (Oct 27, 2013)

My test day is Xmas day, but I think I will test a day early if AF hasn't come by then. I don't want to test early as I'm scared to see a bfn,breaks your heart doesn't it? But also if it's bad news I don't want to ruin Xmas day for Taylor by being a sobbing wreck so thinking will go that one day early. 
Fingers crossed for a miracle Xmas, are you testing Monday? Hopefully it's just that our bodies react differently as they have already had babies  
Take care hun xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hang in there girls, not much longer. They should call this the 2ww of torture!!

xx


----------



## geegg13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol deffo 2 weeks of torture and what ifs!! My OTD is the 30th and I seem to be testing a lot later than others on the same cycle !!!! positive vibes to us all !!!!!!!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh yes lol 2ww of torture which then goes on for another 2/3 waiting for a scan 
I'm surprised we're not all in straight jackets haha

I'm hoping for us all so that we can all have amazingly happy Christmases  xx


----------



## Laura79 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey lil Stephy
Just wondering how you were doing coming up to test day! I'm a nervous wreck lol! 
Think I can feel AF coming but tbh my head is so all over the place I'm not sure. Guess there's no way of knowing until the OTD!
Good luck my lovely xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Hun, I'm not doing to good tbh :-( I started bleeding yesterday and this morning there's a lot more :-( I've had bleeding b4 around test day but never this much so feel broken n that it's all over :-( 
Obviously I will still test but I no wot it's gonna b 😪

Good luck to u tho Hun I'm sure u will get great news xx


----------



## Laura79 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh no hun, I feel so awful for you. I've been there with my last cycles and I know there is nothing that I can say to make it easier. It's such a horrible lottery we have to play.
Please still test, there could be so many reasons that you are bleeding and I'm keeping everything crossed that it can still be. 
You have been such wonderful support to me and I really wish I could just reach out and hug you. If you want to talk at all hun, I'm here.
Wish I had a magic wand xxx


----------



## Laura79 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bfn for me too hun, hope you are ok I feel lower than I ever have after a failed cycle xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww Hun I'm so sorry 😪 I no exactly how ur feeling it's just awful, what clinic u wiv? Will u go again? 
I have already asked for a follow up app cz i want to go again ASAP pls don't give up tho Hun it has happen to u b4 and now u have ur beautiful son just like I've got my beautiful daughter and wen we c there faces tomorrow wiv all there prezzies is wot it's all about  

We will get through this Hun I no we will and now u can have a good drink for Xmas n new yr
Thinking of u Hun xxx


----------

